# 1968 GTO conv gas tank WITH neck.



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Hello forum......how come this is so hard to find? I can find 68 tanks, but all have no filler neck. WHY would you sell a tank without a filler neck? Sounds illogical Spock!


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Ok..it seems Amesperf has it.....


----------

